# mit programm prozess beenden



## fredlllll (23. Juni 2008)

Bevor die Frage kommt "Sufu benutzt?" erstmal: ja hab ich und nichts gefunden was auf meinen fall passt.(ok ich bin noch nicht so ganz durchgestiegen)

was ich vorhabe ist mit meinem Programm ein anderes zu starten. wär auch geschafft=

```
Dim stappname As String
    stappname = "augenkrebs.exe"
    Call Shell(stappname, 3)
```
so nun soll sich dieses programm aber nach 40 sekunden wieder beenden. den timer dazu hab ich und nach 40 sekunden kommt dann auch der runtime error weil alles codes die ich bisher gefunden habe nicht funktionieren

FRAGE: wie kann ich mit diesem timer den prozess "augenkrebs.exe" killen?

```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
   "prozess töten"
End Sub
```
wie gesagt bin noch nich ganz durchgestiegen bei vielen komplexen sachen oder ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür.
würde mich über hilfe freuen


----------



## Masterclavat (23. Juni 2008)

Hier:


```
Shell "taskkill /f /im augenkrebs.exe"
```

MfG


----------



## fredlllll (23. Juni 2008)

ja das hab ich auch schon probiert... nur kommt dann das schöne fensterchen runtime error 53
file not found... 

ich frag mich was ich falsch mache

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    Timer2.Enabled = True
    
End Sub

Private Sub OKButton_Click()
    Me.Hide
    rot.Hide
    Dim stappname As String
    stappname = "augenkrebs.exe"
    Call Shell(stappname, 3)
    Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
    Shell "taskkill /f /im augenkrebs.exe"
    rot.Show
    Load Dialog3
    Dialog3.Show
End Sub

Private Sub Timer2_Timer()
    Me.Hide
    rot.Hide
    Dim stappname As String
    stappname = "augenkrebs.exe"
    Call Shell(stappname, 3)
    Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub
```
das ist der ganze code in dem dialogfensterchen
/edit: wieso schreib ich fensterchen 2 mal!


----------



## Masterclavat (23. Juni 2008)

Schau dir das mal an, vielleicht hilfts ja :

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Visual-Basic-1048/Kill-Process-VB-its-1.htm


----------



## fredlllll (23. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt bei komplexen dingen steig ich nich durch und bei dem erst recht nicht... nochdazu da vb immer rummeckert wenn ich den code irgendwo einfügen will. 

also die funktion find window will er nicht einfügen weil irgendwas wieder falsch sein soll.
also mit dem code komm ich nicht weiter. sicher dass es nichts leichteres gibt?
trotzdem danke für die mühe


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juni 2008)

Ist im Prinzip das gleiche, aber besser kommentiert: Klick mich!


Der Doc!


----------



## fredlllll (24. Juni 2008)

wie ich sehe bin ich wieder zu blöd

beim compilieren kommt wieder das:

compile error:
only comments may appear after endsub, endfunction or endproperty

wo muss ich das denn einfügen


----------



## DrSoong (25. Juni 2008)

Du hast irgendwo Code außerhalb einer Funktion, Prozedur oder Property-Sub, Code darf nur in Funktionen/Prozeduren/Property-Subs stehen, Kommentare (die mit dem *'*) auch draußen. Ausgenommen sind Deklarationen aller Art, die dürfen ebenfalls draußen sein, müssen aber am Anfang stehen.


Der Doc!


----------

